# my は vs. が explantion



## yme

I've written a partial explanation regarding 「は」 and 「が」.

---start---
「は」という助詞はいろいろな役割があるが、最も大切ものは、「は」に修飾されている名詞がその文の主題になる、ということである。
つまり、ある文の全体の意味が、「は」に修飾されているものによって定まる。
「が」もそのような使い方もあるんが、「は」と「が」にはわずかな違いがある。
主題がお互いに認識されている場合、「は」にする。
一方、主題を指定し始める際に、「が」にする。
---end---

(1) So far, is this correct about how native speakers feel about 「は」 and 「が」? Of course, I have not finished, but can I receive feedback? Japanese people do not study Japanese grammar I believe?

(2) Can non-native Japanese speakers understand this Japanese?


----------



## Tonky

yme said:


> 「は」に修飾されている名詞がついた語句


日本語ではその働きを「修飾」とは言いません。修飾は英語modifyと訳されていますが、いわゆる「飾り」であって、それを取り除いても文法自体に影響を与えないものに使われるのが一般的です。また、それぞれの助詞が、語句を修飾、つまり語句自体を詳細に説明したり意味変化させたりすることはありません。あくまでも助詞は、ついた語句のその文中での他の語句との関係を提示したり、話し手の立場からの意味づけをするものです。



> つまり、ある文の全体の意味が、「は」に修飾されているものがついた語句によって定まる。


主題は文全体の意味を定めるものではないと思いますが、具体的にこの文はどういうことを指していますか？



> 「が」もそのような使い方もあるんが、「は」と「が」にはわずかな違いがある。


ちょっとこの説明は主観的すぎるように感じます。「は」と「が」にある違いはわずかなものではないと思います。
結果としてその働きはわずかな違いにしか見えないかもしれませんし、国語文法の授業を受けた多くの日本人がそのように思っている節があるのは確かです。



> 主題がお互いに認識されている場合、「は」にする。


主題はいつでもお互いに認識されているものです。でなければ主題となりえません。



> 一方、主題を指定し始める際に、「が」にする。



「が」には主題を指定する働きはないと思いますが、どういう文・設定を念頭に置かれて書かれていますか？




> (1) So far, is this correct about how native speakers feel about 「は」 and 「が」? Of course, I have not finished, but can I receive feedback? Japanese people do not study Japanese grammar I believe?


Japanese people of course do study Japanese grammar. It is just that most Japanese do not learn Japanese as a second language, (like most English native speakers do not learn English as a second language), and we focus on different things in different ways in our grammar classes at school. And many Japanese hate grammar classes for many reasons.


----------



## YangMuye

> (1) So far, is this correct about how native speakers feel about 「は」 and 「が」? Of course, I have not finished, but can I receive feedback? Japanese people do not study Japanese grammar I believe?(2) Can non-native Japanese speakers *understand* this Japanese?




ネイティブではなりませんが、「は」と「が」の働きの違いは簡単に説明できるものではないと思います。
「主題」という言葉も、なかなか曖昧な概念で、理解しづらいです。
*“understand”*しあうには、まず基礎的概念に関する共通理解を持たなければならないのですね。 
私は、そういう共通理解は持っていないので、「*understand*」と言っても、実質的に「表面的な意味がわかる」ということにすぎないのですね。

私は、文法の説明を読むとき、*たくさんのよい例を見ないと、どんな説明でも分からない*気がします。
専門家ではなくて、専門用語のニュアンスは分からないのです。



			
				大辞林 said:
			
		

> さる［猿］
> ①霊長目に属する人類以外の動物の総称。顔に毛が少なく，手の指が発達し，すぐれた知能をもつ。狭義にはニホンザルをさす。古くから，神聖視され，馬の守護神とされた。ましら。


この辞書の解説を読むと、どう思いますか。私は全然分からないです。図でも見るとすぐわかるのですが。
こういう感じですから。


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> *“understand”*しあうには、まず基礎的概念に関する共通理解を持たなければならないのですね。


そうですね、少し補足するとしましょうか。

まず最初に、ymeさんの書かれた日本語は一見とても自然で、ネイティブが書いた日本語に見えるほどです。
ただし、内容が伴っておらず、意味が曖昧です・・・これでは日本人も日本語学習者も、字面をたどることしかできないと思います。

気をつけてほしいのは、「主題」、「主格」、「主語」といった言葉の意味の違いです。
一般的に西洋諸語では、文の必須要素としてSubject（主語と訳されます）がありますが、日本語ではSubjectを必ずしも必要としませんね。
こういう意味で使いたいのであれば、おそらくymeさんが書かれているのは「主題」ではなく「主語」なんだと思います。が、それだと最初の文が矛盾します。それぞれの語の意味を誤解されて、すべてを「主題」と呼んでいらっしゃる可能性があります。

・主題は英語では普通Topicと訳されています。その文章の話題（つまり主題）ですね。何について話しているか、ということです。別の言葉で「取り立て」とも呼ばれています。たとえば、有名な文「象は鼻が長い」では、象について話していて、その鼻が長いと言ってるんですよ、というのが「は＝主題」を説明するときに多く使われる説明です。

・主格、これは英語ではNominative Caseと呼ばれるもので、主格が主語を示すことが多いようです。日本語の文法では、「が」は主格をあらわす格助詞と分類されています。（一方、「は」は格助詞ではなく、分類上は副助詞、または、係助詞となります。）
参考：http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/主格#.E7.89.B9.E5.BE.B4

・主語は、日本人が外国語を学習するときに必ず使うSubjectの訳語ですが、近年では、日本語は主語を必要としない（または主語を持たない）という説が一般的です。その説明が、「は」の主題と、「が」の主格、となります。主題と主語の一致（「私は英語を勉強しました」）、また主格と主語の一致（「私が手紙を書きました」）が頻繁にあるため混同されてしまっている、というのが通説だと思います。
ただし、日本の学校の国語の授業では、今でも「は」と「が」ともに「主語をあらわす助詞」として教えられている場合が多いです（が、ここ数年で変わっている可能性もないわけではありません）。文法が苦手という日本人の多くはこういう説明を受けたことがありません。国語教師ですら理解できていない、またはおかしいと思いながらも教科書に従ってそのまま教えている方が多くいらっしゃいます。


----------



## YangMuye

Tonkyさん、コメントありがとうございます。


「主語」という用語の混乱を避けるため、「主語」という用語を止めて、「主題」という用語を使えと唱えた三上の主語廃止論ですね。


しかし、いまでは「主題」という用語ももはや「主語」と同じほどに曖昧な用語になってしまったと、少なくとも私は思います。（いえ、もともとはっきりしたことは無いと思います。）
ラテン語の「Nominative Case」は形態的特徴を持ち、柔軟性の余地はない厳密な用語です。日本語の「主題」はどうでしょうか。
たとえば、
(1)「日本には火山が多いです。 」
(2)「日本は火山が多いです。」
の二文の「日本」が主題かどうかと聞いたら、「二つとも主題だ」と答える学者もいれば、「二つ目が主題だ」と答える学者もいるでしょう。三上なら、たぶん前者でしょうが。
(3)「今日は綺麗ですね」
(4)「冗談は止めてください」「いたずらはほどほどに」「そんなことは絶対にしませんから」
(5)「今度は許さないぞ」
(6)「命だけは許して」
(7)「年末には返す」「500円はする」
(8)「厳密には魚ではない」「本当はどうだった」「少しは分かる」
(9)「リンゴは好きですか」「近くに駅はありますか」「英語はできますか」
はどうなるでしょう。
（よく覚えていませんが、三上は、主題、対比以外の「は」は全部無視しているようです。私は(4)は否定文の特有な「は」、(7)は助数詞、程度副詞に付く「は」、(8)は一部の副詞に付く「は」、(9)は疑問文の特有な「は」だと思います。）


同じく「主題」を使う学者の間でも、どれだけの用法が「主題」に入るかについて、様々な見解があり、定説が見られないのがいまだ現実です。


この掲示板でTonkyさんのお書きの文を読んできたのですが、文法に詳しくて、恐らく語学もしくは日本語教育関係者ではないかと思いまして、この混乱がよくお分かりのはずです。


*話を元に戻しますが、私が「主題」の例を挙げたのは、何の深意もなく、深く考える必要はありません。*
*分かりづらい専門用語を含めて、学習者に共感しにくい解説は一切不要、というのが私の立場です。*

*具体例を示せず、解説だけはすることは、辞書で引いても分からない「猿」の解説と同じくらいだ、*
*解説が正しくなくても、たくさんの例を見ると、学習者はなんとか分かる、*
*と私は思います。*


----------



## Tonky

YanguMuyeさん、どうも。いつもすばらしい日本語をお書きになってらして、本当に頭が下がります。
ただ、「主題」は、日本語文法論からは切り離せない重大なものです。

三上氏の「主語廃止論」（晩年は「主語否定論」）は、どうしてもその斬新さからそればかりに目が行きがちですが、実際に彼が最も重要視していたのは、「日本語は述語中心の言語」という点だったかと思います。（といっても、私も自分勝手な拾い読み程度の知識しかありませんので、どこまで私が理解しきっているかというと疑問なところもあるのですが、三上・金田一の学説が現在の日本語教育で主流とされるものの出発点であることは確かです。）
つまり、欧米諸語の主語述語の関係は、日本語にあてはまらない、これをあてはめようとすることは日本語研究において有害であるという主張です。

欧米諸語では主語に呼応するものが述語であるという主述関係が重視される一方、日本語では、述語を中心として文が構成されており、その述語に呼応するのが主題（題目）であって（これを三上氏は題述関係と呼ぶ）、他の要素は、主格・対格・与格等それぞれが全く同じレベルで述語を補う補語にすぎない、という考え方です。つまり、「私が彼に本をあげた」であれば、中心は「あげた」という述語部分で、その他の主格「私が」、与格「彼に」、対格「本を」の３つはすべて平等に述語を修飾するもの。主題とは、この中から題目をとりあげて、述語と呼応させるもの、とされています。「彼には私が本をあげた」、「私は彼に本をあげた」、「本は私が彼にあげた」ですね。（それぞれの文の要素は、主題化することが可能で、主題化することで述語と呼応する、という立場です。「この本は、タイトルが いい。だから図書館ですぐ読んだ。とても面白かった。」という文では、主題の「この本は」が３つの文の述語にまたがって呼応する、とされています。）

三上氏が、主題、対比以外の「は」を全部無視しているようだとのことでしたが、彼の説では、YanguMuyeさんのあげられた(4)(7)(8)(9)すべて、主題化されたものとして説明されるのではないかと思いますが、いかがでしょう？　どれだけの用法が「主題」に入るのかではなく、「主題化」すること、或いはしないことで、結果として（語用論において）さまざまな用法と意味があるということなのではないかと個人的には考えています。

今現在、日本語教育の現場でどの程度「主題」という言葉が曖昧な存在になっているのか私にはわかりませんが、少なくとも、松下文法から始まった「主題」という日本語統語論におけるこの用語自体は、確かに明確な位置付けがされたものだったかと思います。山田文法における「陳述」と「係り結び」の呼応も概念自体は同じところに焦点があるものです。

で。*
YanguMuyeさんの本題ですが、確かにおっしゃるとおり、学習者には専門用語で煌びやかに飾られた解説が必要なものだとは思いません。しかし、ある一定のレベルを超えた学習者および研究者による概念の言語化という作業自体は決して無意味なものではないと私は思いますよ。*もしも日本語教育がいまだに橋本文法や国文法に準じた学説から抜け出せないまま、それに従った文法教育しか行われていなかったら…と思うと、ぞっとします。日本の学校の国語教育に悲哀を感じている日本人は後をたちません。


----------



## YangMuye

Tonkyさん、丁寧なご意見ありがとうございます。なかなか時間が作れなくて、返事が遅くなって、どうもすみません。

Tonkyさんのおっしゃるとおり、「主題」は統語論において、きわめて重要な位置にあたります。私は、ただ実用的な観点から、専門用語有害論、特に「主題」有害を主張するのです。

私は説明文法が好きで、決して文法概念など無意味なものだとは思っていません。金田一の本を愛読し、三上の「題述関係」を重視するところにも共感します。生成文法から大きな影響を受けた彼の考え方には賛成できないところがありますが、あくまで考え方の違いなので、特に主張する必要もありません。言語現像をどのように考えることより、言語をどのように使うかどのように教えるかに関心を持っている私の出発点が違います。

言語を道具として習うことと学問として研究することは、次元の差があります。専門的な解説は脚注のようなものに位置づけされなくてはならない、と思っています。そして、たとえ上級者であっても、あまりに理論的な解説がどれだけ役に立つのか疑われます。

言葉は、私たちの心の中で考えることをそのまま表現するために存在するものだと思います。言葉を使う人は、専門家ではなく、みんな私たちと同じ、ごく普通の人間です。人間である以上、違う言語で話しているとしても、考えることは共通するでしょう。ならば、専門概念を使わずに誰にも分かるように言葉を説明することができるはずです。そうはできていなくても、そのように頑張りたいです。

私は、あまり形態を重視する学校文法に批判する気にはなりません。同意できないところが多いとはいえ、日本語教育には適用しないとはいえ、とりあえず概念が明確で、操作も簡単です。曖昧なところもありますが、交流の支障にはならないほどです。例えば、「は」の品詞は何だと聞かれたら、すぐ答えられます。そして、どんな基準で分類されるかも説明できます。「主題」はどうなるでしょうか。

もし(1)~(9)が主題かどうかを聞かれたら、確信をもって答えることはできません。勉強不足の私が悪いのではありますが、仮に私が説明できるとしても、聞いた人はどれだけ正確に聞き取れるかは疑問です。もしそれが勉強者の支障となるのであれば、「主題」という概念を完全に抹殺してしまっても構わない、と考える私の気持ちは、たぶん主語を抹殺しようとする三上と同じでしょう。



> 彼の説では、YanguMuyeさんのあげられた(4)(7)(8)(9)すべて、主題化されたものとして説明されるのではないかと思いますが、いかがでしょう？


これについてですが、上に書いた通り、私には自信のある答えはありません。主題と対比のどちらも可能で、やや対比寄りなのではないかと思います。

(4)だけを例として、私なりに分析してみます。

私は「否定文の特有な『は』」と言いましたが、それは不確かです。より正確には、なにかの命題との不一致を示す態度を表す、というべきかもしれません。要するに「～とは違うよ」の意味です。一種のモダリティだと思います。「は」は不一致のところの切れ目です。1)
A:林檎はすきですか
B:林檎は嫌いです​
※否定文で使われるのが代表的です2)
A:酒を飲みますか？
B:酒は飲みません。​
※文脈があれば、肯定文でも構いません。3)
A:異世界はないでしょ。
B:異世界*は*あるよ​
※このような文脈が言葉に現れれば、「は」の使用が義務的になりますが、でなくても、気持ちによって使えます。4)風邪を引きましたが、薬(を・は)飲んでいません。​
※文脈と関連していることは、主題に似ていますが、もう一つの主題の「*は*」が現れても変わらないところは、対比の「は」に近いです。5)私*は*、そんなことはしません。​
※修飾節に置かれても安定なのは、対比の「は」に近く、主題とは大きな違いがあります。6)本来の意味とは違う意味で使われている言葉*は*たくさんです。​
※述語が動詞・形容詞・名詞のみ、及び補助動詞がついた場合、「は」は入らなくてもいい。7)
行きません。
行きはしません。​8)
高くない。
高くはない。　（低いよりやや高い表現になることが多いですが、それは別の用法です）​9)
言っていません
言ってはいません​
※ただし、名詞、形容動詞の場合、「ではない」の「は」を意味を持たない決まった表現と見なすほうがよいです。10)学生ではない​11)私*は*林檎は好きではない​
※助詞の移動が見られます。対比の「は」と近いです。12)
学校に行ってはいません
学校には行っていません​13)
学校に行きはしません
学校には行きません​
※動詞のすぐ前にある「へ」「に」「が」「を」「と」(と会う・と違うなど)などの後ろに移動するのが普通です。
しかし、「三時に」「完全に(無視する)」などのような副詞は、移動を起こしません。
「完全に(なる)」のような「に」は起こします。
14　が)今ここに神がはいない
14　を)タバコをは吸わない
14　へ)ここから先へは行かさない
14　に)誰かを助けることは、君自身が傷ついていい理由にはならないよ
14　と)君とは違う
14　から)　（見たことがありますが、例が思いつきません）​15)​妹をお前には渡さん
お前に妹をは渡さん
お前に妹を渡しはしない​

※述語のみの場合(7,8,9)は、「は」が現れなくてもよいですが、上に挙げた助詞を伴うと(14,15)、「は」の顕在化は義務的になります。（厳密的には、裸の助詞との対立が起こる。ここでは、ゼロ助詞について考察しないことにします。）
ほかの助詞は、よくわかりません。

※語順を変えることによって、主題「は」と重なり、違いがつかないこともあります。16)
それをお前*は*知らない
行動しないものに、幸福*は*訪れない
日本語に主語*は*要らない​
※しかし、「が」が現れるとき、「が」を「は」にしないと不安定のようです。修飾節などでは見たことがあります。よくわかりません。17)
主語*は*日本語にはない
?主語が日本語にはない
c.f. 日本語に主語*は*ない​
編集：
「日本語に主語は要らない」は「それをお前は知らない」とちょっと違う気がします。「日本語に主語は要らない」は、語順を変えたものではなく、もともとその語順が一番自然なのではないかと思います。
語順を変えた「それをお前は知らない」のような文は、元の「お前はそれを知らない」とどう違うのか、分かりません。すこし語順変換によって文と文を繋いだりするように感じます。そして、「お前はそれは知らない」と同じ文脈で使えるかどうか、よく分かりません。
「主語が日本語にはない」のような言い方はあまり見たことがありませんが、「そのことが俺は許せない」は一度だけ見たことがあります。

※否定の態度を表す文では、「など」「なんて」「したり」など表現を伴うことが多いです。肯定文は「くらい」が多いです。「は」があってもなくてもよいです。18)
嘘なんかついてねえよ​19)
私だってそれくらい分かってる​
……


----------



## Tonky

かなり長くなっているので、かいつまんでお返事します、お許しください。

専門用語はできるだけ使わない方向性というところには共感します。これは日本語を日常的に使わない人達にとっては、曖昧な概念に思えるものなのかもしれませんね。私がこれまで接してきた日本語上級者の方達の間では割と浸透している概念と思っておりましたし、「主題」というものが特別な専門概念というようには私は思っておりません。が、それは、私が日本人で日本語を母国語としてきているからなのかもしれません。



YangMuye said:


> 私は、あまり形態を重視する学校文法に批判する気にはなりません。同意できないところが多いとはいえ、日本語教育には適用しないとはいえ、とりあえず概念が明確で、操作も簡単です。曖昧なところもありますが、交流の支障にはならないほどです。例えば、「は」の品詞は何だと聞かれたら、すぐ答えられます。そして、どんな基準で分類されるかも説明できます。「主題」はどうなるでしょうか。


極端な例ですが、"I am a coffee" などの誤文が頻繁に現れてしまう（冗談でなく、まじめにこういう英文を作る日本人が多い）のは、主語と主題の混乱が原因です。現在の国語文法教育が、日本語の文法、ひいては外国語の文法を正しく学ぶ障害になっているのは紛れもない事実です。作文や論文が苦手という日本人の多くが文法を理解していません。さらに問題なのは、作文や論文は得意だが文法は理解できないという人達もまた多いということです。現状に照らし理解できる代物ではないからだと私は個人的に思っています。交流の支障にならないからOKというのであれば、文法を学ぶという必要すらありませんし、説明が可能だから教える、教えない、ということでもないと思っています。（文部省はそういうことなのかもしれませんが。）

私は言語学のエキスパートではありませんので、文章だけでYangMuyeさんを納得させるということはまずできません。おそらくYangMuyeさんは認知文法の立場をとっていらっしゃるのだと思いますが、私は、もっと低レベルで、自分の理解できる範囲のものを受け止め咀嚼する、というただそれだけです。ちょっとお話になりませんね



> 編集：
> 「日本語に主語は要らない」は「それをお前は知らない」とちょっと違う気がします。「日本語に主語は要らない」は、語順を変えたものではなく、もともとその語順が一番自然なのではないかと思います。
> 語順を変えた「それをお前は知らない」のような文は、元の「お前はそれを知らない」とどう違うのか、分かりません。すこし語順変換によって文と文を繋いだりするように感じます。そして、「お前はそれは知らない」と同じ文脈で使えるかどうか、よく分かりません。
> 「主語が日本語にはない」のような言い方はあまり見たことがありませんが、「そのことが俺は許せない」は一度だけ見たことがあります。



「それをお前は知らない」は倒置と呼ばれるレトリックです。「を」の性質上、本来は述語からあまり遠いところに置けないのに、無理に移動させて効果を狙ったものです。「主語が日本語にはない」も「そのことが俺は許せない」も同じく倒置ですが、「日本語に主語はいらない」は倒置ではありません。・・・と思います。


----------



## YangMuye

Tonkyさん。こんにちは。
実はここ数日、急用で出かけた友達のために、中学生になる友達の子供の世話をしてあげていたのですが、英語の学習塾でヤバイことを見せていただいてしまったのです。
その学習塾で勉強した人は、みんな１２、３歳の子供でしたが、毎日三時間ほどの授業を受けていました。
一時間は宿題の解説、一時間は新しい内容、一時間はテストでした。
普通の中学生では半年くらいで習う課程を１５日に詰めるなんて、無茶すきるじゃん！と思った私は、まさか中国の英語教育がここまで進んでいるのかと、正直驚いて何も言えませんでした。
生徒たちは授業が始まる前、教员から単語と例文、さらに文法用語の定義及び使い方に至るまで（！）暗誦させてもらいました。
実に厳しい、しかも、恐ろしい授業でした。



Tonky said:


> これは日本語を日常的に使わない人達にとっては、曖昧な概念に思えるものなのかもしれませんね。私がこれまで接してきた日本語上級者の方達の間では割と浸透している概念と思っておりましたし、「主題」というものが特別な専門概念というようには私は思っておりません。が、それは、私が日本人で日本語を母国語としてきているからなのかもしれません。


そうですね。中国で発売された初級の教科書も「主題」という概念を積極的に導入するのが少なくないですから、初心者でも、よく「主題」「主語」という言葉を使い分けるようにしていてもおかしくありません。
しかし、中国語も「主題を中心とした言語」と言われているにもかかわらず、「は」の使い方を身に付けるのは上級者にとっても大きな難題です。
浸透している概念とは言え、専門教育を受けていない人たちには正確に理解できる概念ではないと思います。



Tonky said:


> 極端な例ですが、"I am a coffee" などの誤文が頻繁に現れてしまう（冗談でなく、まじめにこういう英文を作る日本人が多い）のは、主語と主題の混乱が原因です。


ええと、これはむしろ、日本語の「主語と主題」が英語の「subject」と同じだと勘違えたからではないでしょうか。
ちなみに、中国語にも「主題」という概念がありますので、中国語で主題らしいものに「は」を付ける勉強者も少なくないと思います。私もそうしていました。
同じように「主題」を持つ言語を話す韓国人の方も、こうするのがたくさんいるでしょう。



Tonky said:


> YangMuyeさんは認知文法の立場をとっていらっしゃるのだと思います


おっしゃる通りです。認知言語学は私にとってはあくまで文法観で、教育の場合は、やはり、何も教えないほうがいいのではないかと思います。
私は、外国語教育において「記述文法」に期待を寄せます。
寺村が企画した「日本語文法セルフ・マスターシリーズ」を拝見したのですが、内容が短く物足りなくて、少し残念に思います。


----------



## Tonky

中国のエリート教育はすごいですね。


YangMuye said:


> ええと、これはむしろ、日本語の「主語と主題」が英語の「subject」と同じだと勘違えたからではないでしょうか。


いえ、日本国内の学校教育では、文法の授業で「主題」という言葉は、私の知る限り使われておりません。「主語」だけです。（もちろん、英語では、Subject＝主語、と教えられています。）そして、極端な場合は「は」や「が」がつくのが主語、などと乱暴な説明をされる方もいらっしゃいまして、言語センスのある生徒さんが質問をして先生を困らせてしまう現場を実は何度か目撃しています。（学校教育支援も以前少々やっておりました。最近は知らないので、多少事情が変わっているかも？）日本語教育に関わったことのない日本人は多くの方が聞いたことすらないかもしれません。読解教育や小論文では使われますが、文法用語ではありません。


----------

